# Name that bull



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

We have decided to register our new 8 month old 3/4 lowline bull. 

Our Ranch is the Lazy B
Any Suggestions.
So far he is LB Ribeye


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

LB Apollo


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

George is a good name for a bull.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Iron man


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Low line, so . . . Low Road


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

LB Slow and Low Rider.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

I suggest you name him "Loin".

After you have named him, since you are the king of your farm you knight him.

He will now be referred to as LB Sir Loin


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I always wanted a bull named Thumper. Don't know why.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Menglish said:


> LB Slow and Low Rider.


I like LowRider!


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

How about Easy Rider.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

How bout Lazy Boy


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

What is the point of registering a bull that isn't straight bred?

Isn't collecting information like birth weight, weaning weight, etc. one of the main reasons for registering, so that you can actually compare him against other bulls and sort of predict what his calves will be like? 

Besides all of that, I've always thought that the names bulls were registered under were some sort of combination of the sire's name and the breeder's name.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

LB Ramone ( Lowrider in cars)


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

great suggestions all 
so far
lb sir loin and low rider are at the top of the list


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

ramiller5675 said:


> What is the point of registering a bull that isn't straight bred?
> 
> Isn't collecting information like birth weight, weaning weight, etc. one of the main reasons for registering, so that you can actually compare him against other bulls and sort of predict what his calves will be like?
> 
> Besides all of that, I've always thought that the names bulls were registered under were some sort of combination of the sire's name and the breeder's name.


I have the same question regarding the registration. Seems a waste of effort and money. Somewhat like wanting papers on a gelding.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I like low rider but ferdinand is a bull name


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

What about Lazy Bones


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Incredibull. Unstoppabull.


----------



## tonyb (Jul 4, 2011)

LB Sure. Does he strike you as the late 80's R&B type?


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

LB Studmuffin?


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

LB Sir Loin it is


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

lakeportfarms said:


> I suggest you name him "Loin".
> 
> After you have named him, since you are the king of your farm you knight him.
> 
> He will now be referred to as LB Sir Loin


 Its official 
LB Sir Loin
I hope the girls take a liking to him


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

I know you already named your bull..but today I had a thought to name all my bulls after Presidents... Clinton, Bush, Carter, Reagan.etc


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

LOL! That's a great idea!!!


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

What's my prize? LOL 

Good choice, King!


----------

